# NSW A shot in the dark 070613



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

That first shot is an absolute cracker


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fantastic pics. (nice catch too!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

That first shot is awesome. But it looks like it is upside down.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Great shots really capture the essence of hairtail fishing, the reflection off the ice etc...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

The reflection looks like he is aiming a gun at you.
Nice pics.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Top shots Dave.

I assume you don't need to read this:
http://www.fishraider.com.au/fishing-ar ... irtail.php


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

nezevic said:


> That first shot is awesome. But it looks like it is upside down.


Tee hee. It's either
1- Just testing
2- Paul is trying his Eskimo roll
3- framed for Americans
4- Time to lay off the absinthe
You choose.

It was a pretty quiet night, except for the 50 boats playing Johnny Cash. I got one, lost one. Paul lost one. Didn't see any at all landed into boats.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Amazing photo - I didn't recall it being go glassy. Who'd have thought there were 40 or so other boats in the bay that night....


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

sbd said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > That first shot is awesome. But it looks like it is upside down.
> ...


I had it on my phone so wasn't quite sure. I'll back off the absinthe though.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

nezevic said:


> I'll back off the absinthe though.


too late, you've turned green already.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

makes me want to try absinthe


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Wrassemagnet said:


> makes me want to try absinthe


You stick to ouzo, paddling and fishing young fella. Otherwise you may get out of control.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Great photos.
You guys deserve the rewards for getting amoungst it on these cold cold nights.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

"Fangs" for the memory Dave  :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Wrassemagnet said:


> makes me want to try absinthe


You mean by catching nothing ?

or is that abstinence ?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

See that's why I've got 5 kids, I can't even spell it right let alone get it right.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Did you give it a kiss sbd?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Salty Dog said:


> Did you give it a kiss sbd?


Paul's not my type.

I've been too close to hairy teeth before, they're at least as nasty as they look, even when they're dead.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

sbd said:


> except for the 50 boats


Good pics fellers and with a fish result as well, reminds me of cold, a crowded bay in Coal & Candle and a bottle of port for company to keep out the chill, and a bit of yahooing as a hairtail school went through under lucky boats.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dodge said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > except for the 50 boats
> ...


When the bay is full you can pretty much track the school by the yells coming from each boat as they pass. Probably not yells but even a whisper sounds like a yell out there.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

keza said:


> can pretty much track the school by the yells coming from each boat as they pass.


Keza that is what I was meaning with my yahooing comment, we used to go out 4-5 times every winter, circa 1959, and slide a 10' ply dinghy down the steep bank from the road above the end hole after off loading from the old Dodge, the mate and I were about 55 years younger, fitter, and looking back bloody stupid as getting it back up to the car later probably took over and hour as we had to tie the boat off regularly to have a breather, because we were so pissy, tired, and knackered, but funny to look back on now.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dodge said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > can pretty much track the school by the yells coming from each boat as they pass.
> ...


I/we resemble those images Richo. Us hairtailers are a motley crew.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool shots!
JF has been in NA too long.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dodge said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > can pretty much track the school by the yells coming from each boat as they pass.
> ...


Did you always Jerusalem bay or did you find them in other spots.
They always seem to be passing through so I presume they pass through other bays too.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

keza said:


> Did you always Jerusalem bay or did you find them in other spots.


Only ever fished Coal and Candle Ck for hairtail as we used a rowing dinghy, but went to Jerusalem Bay breaming a couple of times overnight, after renting an 18' half cab with a Clae engine from Halvorsens at Bobbin Head, remember in that era outboards were still rare so it was a long slow trip.


----------

